# Suche Trails!!



## Latte (2. Januar 2007)

Hey Leute bin vor kurzen in die Oberpfalz genauer Rötz im Kreis Cham gezogen.
Wer kennt sich hier aus?

Wo geht die Post ab?

Bis die tage


----------



## SpongeBob (2. Januar 2007)

Latte schrieb:


> Hey Leute bin vor kurzen in die Oberpfalz genauer Rötz im Kreis Cham gezogen.
> Wer kennt sich hier aus?
> 
> Wo geht die Post ab?
> ...



Schreib einfach mal was du fährst (CC, FR, DH etc.) dann werden sich sicherlich die zuständigen Leute melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Latte (3. Januar 2007)

Oh klar doch.

Ich fahre Touren und Marrathons.


----------



## SpongeBob (3. Januar 2007)

Langweilig 

Aber ich denke, es sollte hier einige aus deinem Einsatzbereich geben. Werden sich sicher noch melden.


----------



## SpongeBob (6. Januar 2007)

SpongeBob schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, es sollte hier einige aus deinem Einsatzbereich geben. Werden sich sicher noch melden.



Habe mich wohl geirrt.


----------



## Latte (7. Januar 2007)

Ja scheint so.
War heut früh grad unterwegs hier gibts ausgeschilderte MTB Routen. 

Ich bin um so eine Talsperre rumgedüst.


----------



## 3cinos (16. Januar 2007)

Hallo,
die ohne Schilder sind die Besseren  
LG


----------



## Der Stefan (19. April 2007)

Hi, mich hat die Arbeit auch an den Nabel der Welt verschlagen (Roding...). Wohn momentan noch im Hotel, hab mein Bike aber dabei. 
Wenn du mal Lust auf ne Ausfahrt hast, schreib einfach mal ne PM. 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Riddick (19. April 2007)

Der Stefan schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, mich hat die Arbeit auch an den Nabel der Welt verschlagen (Roding...).


Hab' da meine BW-Zeit verbracht; war eigentlich 'ne recht schöne Gegend. Nur allzuviel Höhenmeter dürfte man nicht zusammenbringen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne. Bin damals allerdings nicht mit dem MTB rumgedüst, sondern mit 'nem MT*W*.


----------



## 3cinos (19. April 2007)

Hi Riddick,
2500HM auf 80km ist das nix?


----------



## Riddick (20. April 2007)

Doch, das ist schon ordentlich.  

Na ja, ist immerhin mittlerweile 20 Jahre her, dass ich dort stationiert war - da verblasst die Erinnerung schon etwas.  

Hast Du die Tour irgendwie aufgezeichnet, so dass man sich das in 'ner digitalen Karte oder über Google-Earth anschauen kann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

